# Go see Maiden - the documentary



## SeattleSail (May 15, 2008)

When you get the chance, go see Maiden ! It's the story of the 1989 Whitbread Around the World race with the first all women crew. The present day interviews, fabulous on-board, real time footage and the race results combine into a powerful statement of women's sailing abilities.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw it with about 30 other members of WYC. About half were women sailors. Was a great movie, well done.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

If you have STARZ, it's available. I have a non-cable subscription and watch it. Great Movie.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We've seen it three times. Most recently was at a screening at a local theater for an audience of about 300. One of the crew - Dawn Riley - was on hand to talk and answer questions afterwards. Quite an event!

Maiden - the vessel - has been restored to racing trim and has been taking part in regattas in the Caribbean. https://www.themaidenfactor.org/worldtour/itinerary/current. As the weather warms up they will be heading up the US east coast through the spring, ending up in Newport RI before returning to England.

NPR has a great article with interviews that provide more details about the individual crew and backstory here: https://www.npr.org/2019/06/27/7365...iden-sailed-around-the-world-and-into-history


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Just found out that SY MAIDEN will be in Southport CT from 24-26 JUN 2020. Very exciting! We’ll probably screen the movie again


----------

